# ci pensiamo noi, ci penso io



## thrice

Come si traduce questo al'inglese? Credo sarebbe (sia?) "This is what we think", or "This is what we want". Inoltre, non conosco vuol dire quando il soggetto viene dopo il verbo. Ho trovato questa frase mentre giocavo un videogioco, dopo il personaggio ha detto che cose farebbe in un futuro immediato. Sarei grato per qualsiasi aiuto potete darmi. Come sempre, correzioni nel mio italiano sono accolte.


----------



## Manuel_M

thrice said:
			
		

> Come si traduce questo al'inglese? Credo sarebbe (sia?) "This is what we think", or "This is what we want". Inoltre, non conosco vuol dire quando il soggetto viene dopo il verbo. Ho trovato questa frase mentre giocavo un videogioco, dopo il personaggio ha detto che cose farebbe in un futuro immediato. Sarei grato per qualsiasi aiuto potete darmi. Come sempre, correzioni nel mio italiano sono accolte.


 
*Ci pensiamo noi* = _we'll see to it; leave it in our hands._

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

In this sentance, what is 'ci' referring to? i saw that line and took it as, well, i saw "we think", and then "we", which i excluded, then i thought "ci" could be "it/there/us" .. so i narrowed it in my unknowledgable head as either "we are thinking of it" "we are thinking there" "we are thinking ourselves (reflexive)"

"we'll see to it", as you put, doesnt it imply the future tense? 
we WILL see to it?, needing an *-emo* after *pens* ?


----------



## moodywop

thrice said:
			
		

> Come si traduce questo al' *in *inglese? Credo sarebbe (sia?) or *significhi* "This is what we think", or "This is what we want". Inoltre, non conosco *so cosa* vuol dire quando il soggetto viene dopo il verbo. Ho trovato questa frase (mentre giocavo) better *in* un videogioco. Dopo il personaggio ha detto che cos*a* farebbe *avrebbe fatto *in un futuro immediato. Sarei grato per qualsiasi aiuto potete *che possiate* darmi. Come sempre, correzioni nel mio italiano sono accolte *potreste correggere il mio italiano*_?_


Manuel(btw, welcome back,M.!) is right. It means _we'll see to it/we'll take care of it._

In Italian the present tense is often used to refer to the future. If you added _sempre(ci pensiamo sempre noi) _then the meaning would change to _we always have to take care of it._

The subject is shifted to end position for emphasis. This is very common:

_- Vado al supermercato_
_- Non preoccuparti. Ci vado io(*I*'ll go) (_here _ci = there)_

In your example _ci _stands for _di ciò(of it)_

_EDIT _On second thoughts I think you meant _dopo che il personaggio ha detto..... (after = dopo che; then/afterwards = poi/dopo)_


----------



## thrice

moodywop said:
			
		

> Manuel(btw, welcome back,M.!) is right. It means _we'll see to it/we'll take care of it._
> 
> In Italian the present tense is often used to refer to the future. If you added _sempre(ci pensiamo sempre noi) _then the meaning would change to _we always have to take care of it._
> 
> The subject is shifted to end position for emphasis. This is very common:
> 
> _- Vado al supermercato_
> _- Non preoccuparti. Ci vado io(*I*'ll go) (_here _ci = there)_
> 
> In your example _ci _stands for _di ciò(of it)_
> 
> _EDIT _On second thoughts I think you meant _dopo che il personaggio ha detto..... (after = dopo che; then/afterwards = poi/dopo)_


 

so how would you say "i'll take care of it"? ci penso [io]? I still don't get the grammar of the statement. why use "ci" for "di cio'" if there's already a pronoun that means exactly that ("ne")? And why the verb "pensare"? I can't find any definition of pensare that could help me understand this phrase.

If I were to try to say "i'll take care of it" or "leave it to me" in Italian, I'd probably say "lasciamelo". Would this make any sense to an Italian?


----------



## moodywop

thrice said:
			
		

> so how would you say "i'll take care of it"? ci penso [io]? I still don't get the grammar of the statement. why use "ci" for "di cio'" if there's already a pronoun that means exactly that ("ne")? And why the verb "pensare"? I can't find any definition of pensare that could help me understand this phrase.
> 
> If I were to try to say "i'll take care of it" or "leave it to me" in Italian, I'd probably say "lasciamelo". Would this make any sense to an Italian?


 
My mistake, thrice. You are absolutely right! In _ci penso io _it's _ci = *a *ciò. _I was thinking in terms of the English form, _I'll take care *of *it_, so I got mixed up. Btw another verb meaning _take care of _is _occuparsi di. Occupatene tu! _In this case _ne= di ciò _is used.

_Pensare _does also mean _take care of:_

*3* provvedere, badare: _*penso io a tutto*_; _pensare solo al denaro | pensa ai fatti tuoi!_, espressione con cui s'invita qualcuno a non occuparsi di questioni che non lo riguardano _(Garzanti Dict)_

3a prendersi cura, occuparsi di qcn.: _penso io ai bambini_, _agli ospiti_ 
3b badare a qcs., preoccuparsi di qcs.: _p. ai propri interessi_; _pensa ai fatti tuoi!_, come invito rivolto a qcn. a non intromettersi negli affari altrui; | *provvedere: non preoccuparti, penso io alla spesa (*_De Mauro Dict)_

While we're on the subject I've noticed that some of the online bilingual dictionaries are not very reliable. Since your Italian is very good I would recommend that you always look up a word in a monolingual dictionary. The De Mauro one is very reliable and up to date: 

http://www.demauroparavia.it/

"Lascialo a me" doesn't mean "I'll take care of it". It can mean two things: "leave (e.g. the baby, your PC) with me" or _"_leave it to me in your will".

One last nuance. If you say _ci penso _without _io _at the end it means _I think about it(a volte ci penso = sometimes I think about it). Ci penso *io*_, on the other hand, can only mean _I'll take care of it._


----------



## netta efrat

Dal film: "La finestra di fronte"



> Ci penso Io


.

Does it mean: I think so too.?

Netta


----------



## emma1968

netta efrat said:
			
		

> Dal film: "La finestra di fronte"
> 
> .
> 
> Does it mean: I think so too.?
> 
> Netta


No,  it's more something like " I'll solve the matter"


----------



## moodywop

Without any context I would hazard the guess that it means _*I*'ll take care of it_/ _Leave it to me._


----------



## netta efrat

Va bene cosi.


----------



## TrentinaNE

moodywop said:
			
		

> Without any context I would hazard the guess that it means _*I*'ll take care of it_/ _Leave it to me._


È una frase che si usa spesso in questo contesto?  Ci sono dei altri modi comune per esprimere "I'll take care of it"?

Grazie!
Elisabetta


----------



## mimitabby

can we have a literal translation? I am confused. We are talking about thinking.
Ci PENSO io. where does it come in, that I am actually doing something, taking care of something?
is it like "this is what I think" ???


----------



## TrentinaNE

Literal translations are tricky! Literally, it means "I'll think about it." But it isn't used in the sense of "considering or contemplating", more like (as Emma said) in the sense of solving something: I will think of the solution to this problem, so you don't have to worry about it. In practice, it's what said in circumstances where the English response would be "Leave it to me (to think of a solution)."

And... Capitals, please!!  

Elisabetta


----------



## winnie

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Literal translations are tricky! Literally, it means "I'll think about it." But it isn't used in the sense of "considering or contemplating", more like (as Emma said) in the sense of solving something: I will think of the solution to this problem, so you don't have to worry about it. In practice, it's what said in circumstances where the English response would be "Leave it to me (to think of a solution)."
> 
> And... Capitals, please!!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Pensare has other two meanings as well: to take care and to look after

Puoi pensare tu al cane mentre sono in vacanza? = Could you look after the dog while I'm on vacations?

Chi penserà ai bambini stasera? = Who will take care of the kids this evening?

Maybe there is another translation too:

Pensa tu al cibo, io penserò alla birra! = You see the food, I'll see the beers!


----------



## emma1968

mimitabby said:
			
		

> can we have a literal translation? I am confused. We are talking about thinking.
> Ci PENSO io. where does it come in, that I am actually doing something, taking care of something?
> is it like "this is what I think" ???


I'll try to explain.
If my mother get frustrated each time she has to drive when  my father asks her to pick him up to the airport, I can say her , mom don't worry, don't think about  this matter, I'll go to pick him up, so that the thought gets  on me!
So I can say  "ci penso io"


----------



## TrentinaNE

winnie said:
			
		

> Pensare has other two meanings as well: to take care and to look after


Grazie, Winnie.  Il dizionario di wordreference da il primo significato, _to mind, take care_.  È molto utile sapere l'altro.   

Elisabetta


----------



## winnie

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Grazie, Winnie. Il dizionario di wordreference da il primo significato, _to mind, take care_. È molto utile sapere l'altro.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Grazie a te Elisabetta!
Since you ask for corrections:
Il dizionario di wordeference *dà* il primo...


----------



## mimitabby

siete molto gentili, grazie
ho capito bene.
vorreste correzioni in inglese?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie di nuovo, Winnie.  Sempre dimentico quel accento su *dà*!   

Elisabetta


----------



## winnie

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Grazie di nuovo, Winnie. Sempre dimentico quel accento su *dà*!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Non mi pare gravissimo (qualsiasi italiano avrebbe compreso correttamente ciò che avevi scritto) ma visti i tuoi strabilianti progressi in pochi mesi è giusto essere severi con te   (ci hai abituato troppo bene!!)

Per amore di fluidità della frase lascia che la riformuli così:

Dimentico sempre quell'accento su dà!


----------



## victoria luz

True we stretch the meaning of _pensare_ here. And in the same context English stretches the meaning of _to see_.  

I'll see to it.
Ci penserò io.
Provvederò io.


----------



## emma1968

mimitabby said:
			
		

> siete molto gentili, grazie
> ho capito bene.
> vorreste correzioni in inglese?


Sarebbero gradite!


----------



## moodywop

More options:

_Me ne occupo io_

_Lascia che me ne occupi io_ (more similar to _leave it to me_)

Victoria's use of the future tense instead of the present (_ci penserò io _vs _ci penso io)_ provides an opportunity to answer a question many learners of Italian ask me. I don't know whether other native speakers agree but to me the use of the present suggests that I'm going to see to it either right away or within a pretty short span of time. The use of the future suggests either that my _pensarci _will not happen in the immediate future or that I'll see to it _when the need arises._


----------



## giacinta

Ecco il contesto.

Un uomo e sua moglie stanno parlando di cosa portare da regalo quando vanno a cenare dai suoi vicini.

Lei dice: "Allora portiamo dei fiori".
Lui risponde: "Si'. Hai ragione.  E' la cosa migliore.  Ci penso io.


Nel mio libro la sua risposta e' stata tradotta come: "I'll take care of it".

La mia domanda e':  viene molto usata quest'espressione in questo senso?

Grazie in anticipo,
Giacinta
(Vi prego di correggere tutti i miei errori-grazie)


----------



## Lello4ever

"Ci penso io" è una frase molto diffusa. Il significato è "I'll take care of it" o "I'll see to it".


----------



## giovannino

giacinta said:


> Ecco il contesto.
> 
> Un uomo e sua moglie stanno parlando di cosa portare da  in regalo quando vanno a cenare dai suoi vicini.
> 
> Lei dice: "Allora portiamo dei fiori".
> Lui risponde: "Si'. Hai ragione. E' la cosa migliore. Ci penso io.
> 
> 
> Nel mio libro la sua risposta e' stata tradotta come: "I'll take care of it".
> 
> La mia domanda e': viene molto usata quest'espressione in questo senso?


 
Sì, è molto usata. Si può dire anche "me ne occupo io".


----------



## giacinta

Grazie Lello4ever e Giovannino --anche per le correzioni!

Giacinta


----------



## _priS

Sto guardando Dexter e ad un certo punto dice, mi sembra- "*I* got it!",sottotitoli: ci penso io! (riguardo al pagare una colazione in un bar).
Quindi, "ci penso io" può essere tradotto con "*I* got it"?? Sempre? Solo in alcune occasioni? 
..altre espressioni possibili?
Grazie!!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

_priS said:


> "ci penso io" può essere tradotto con "i got it"??



Talvota, sì. Anche può significare "ho capito."  Ma mi pare che qui "I got it" significa, "niente paura, lo pago io."


----------



## novizio

In questo contesto- pagare il conto- significa "I am taking the bill (per pagare)". Penso che un macchina di tradurre abbia sbagliato in questo contesto ma non è sicuro?


----------



## baldpate

Ciao priS,

Direi che la traduzione ("I'll take care of it") che si trova qui, sul WRD, sarebbe quella della piu' ampia applicabilita'; oppure "I'll see to/about it" (qui).  Dai un' occhiata ai post precedenti. 

"I got it" (o "I've got it") va bene quando si ha intenzione di pagare il conto da solo, o compiere quasi subito un' azzione, in una situazione piuttosto informale.  Ma credo che sia meno appropriato quando l'azione che si intende col "it" non sara' compiuta subito, o quando la situazione e' piu' formale (in ufficio, ad esempio)..


----------



## rubuk

Confermo da madrelingua, "Ci pensiamo noi, ci penso io" si traducono con "We will take care of it/I'll take care of it". Ogni altra opzione io la eviterei.

Stef.


----------



## victorcortes86

rubuk said:


> Confermo da madrelingua, "Ci pensiamo noi, ci penso io" si traducono con "We will take care of it/I'll take care of it". Ogni altra opzione io la eviterei.
> 
> Stef.



Ciao.

Se puo' dire "Ci pensano loro/Ci pensa lei" as in They/She will take care of it?

Grazie.


----------

